

E-Mail Without The Inbox - rams
http://emailwithouttheinbox.com/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup (effectively): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1648778>

Consensus seems to be it's a web mail form. For $19/month.

